# C'mon Dogs!



## bencrabtree27 (Jan 8, 2019)

Does anyone have any dogs that like to nibble and tear up their plants? When the hostas come up the mini schnauzer's like to play with it, when its mature it isnt so bad. Last year I tried hot sauce and water spray, it worked, but didnt last long enough. Anyone have any ideas? I'd hate to fence everything off.


----------



## Saint Louisan (Jul 31, 2019)

Try spraying the leaves with a mixture of water and dog shampoo yet?

My dog must hate that stuff, fights like hell to avoid it and then goes around trying to rub it all off afterwards. Lol


----------

